# freeride / dh im siebengebirge



## wolfi (3. Juli 2003)

moin,
am 12.07. habe ich in königswinter 20-jähriges klassentreffen. nun möchte ich ganz gerne mal wissen, ob die bahn auf den drachenfels auch bikes mitnimmt. da mein bolide ca. 20 kg wiegt und auch nur ein großes kettenblatt aufweist, möchte ich ihn nicht unbedingt hochtreten müssen. und gibt es vom drachenfels geile trails ri. köwi? ich wohne seit 19 jahren nicht mehr dort und möchte mich ungerne nach durchzechter nacht im siebengebirge verirren.
ps: nach röhndorf runter ginge auch!
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## Deleted 6320 (4. Juli 2003)

die bahn gibts noch, gefüllt mit hunderten von rentnern
man kann einen asphaltweg seicht hochfahren-wie es sich für sportler gehört )
es sind nach wie vor 260 hm-welcher aufwand lohnt da?
vor allem am we ist dort absoluter fußgängerverkehr, da weichen wir im eigenen interesse aus; es gibt noch 6 andere große

gruß micha, der 6 wochen aussetzen muß und froh wäre wenigstens klapprad fahren zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (4. Juli 2003)

HUHU

Schau dir das mal an und dann überlege Dir ob das wirklich Sinn macht oder ob man das nicht besser lässt. 
Ich sage mir immer: Den Berg den ich runterfahren will fahre ich auch hoch und wenn das Material es nicht zulässt, dann lassse ich es eben !!!! 

Gruß


----------



## Airhaenz (4. Juli 2003)

Von Drachenfels am besten auf untere Aussichtsplattform fahren - on da Treppen nach Rhoendorf folgen - Sehr eng - vielleicht nicht unbedingt etwas fuer ein DH Bike-FR  HT gefaellt mir persoenlich am besten.
Biste aber in 5 Min unten..

Auf anderen Bergen gibt es sehr schoene DH wege - z.B Teufelsstein(spitz oder so) - sind aber alle nur trampelnd/schieben zu erreichen.

Kann den anderen Recht geben, wenn du es krachen lassen willst, ahst du nur spaet abends spass, du sonst die Rentner schwemme unterwegs ist, und zwar fuer einen OWLer in unbekannten ausmass(komme auch daher).
Also min Tip-FR bike mir Berghoch gang zu wandererarmen eiten benutzten.

By the way im 7 gb bibt es soviele super Wege. einfach locker hochkurbeln- und dann in den naechsten schmallen Trail einbiegen.

Gruss Jochen


----------



## wolfi (4. Juli 2003)

ersmal schönen dank für die antwort.
ich kenne das siebengebirge noch von früher, habe aber auch die derben steigungen in erinnerung. und da ich meinen (annähernd) 20 kg-boliden nicht so gerne hochtreten möchte, diese frage. aber das mit den rentnern auf´m drachenfels war auch vor 20 jahren schon so... warscheinlich für´s we ein wenig zuviel hardcore *grins*


----------



## Hein (4. Juli 2003)

Kann mich nur den Worten von redrace anschliessen.

Auf Initiative der DIMB ist es gelungen die Verbotsschilder wieder verschwinden zu lassen. Der VVS ist sogar an einer Zusammenarbeit mit der DIMB interessiert, woraus sich ja durchaus neue und positive Aspekte für uns biker ergeben könnten.

Ein protektorenbestückter DHiller, der am Wochenende zwischen den Fussgängern runterheizt, könnte durchaus verbrannte Erde hinterlassen.


----------



## five40 (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Airhaenz _
> Auf anderen Bergen gibt es sehr schoene DH wege - z.B Teufelsstein(spitz oder so) - sind aber alle nur trampelnd/schieben zu erreichen.



Wo soll der Teufelsstein sein?

cu,
five40


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Juli 2003)

Ich mein die Breiberge. Wenn man von der Löwenburg richtung Rheinabfaehrt kommt man an einer Schutzhuette vorbei(links) -dort kann man dann links berghoch abbiegen(man muss bald 2-3min schieben). Oben gibt es einen sehr schoenen Ausblick auf Drachenfels und Wolkenburg.
Dann schliesst sich ein absoluter Traumtrail an. Zuerst sehr steil und dann einige extrem enge Serpentinen - alles in allem aber schön fahrbar.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Airhaenz _
> *.... Zuerst sehr steil und dann einige extrem enge Serpentinen .... *



guckst du hier:


----------



## crazy-spy (12. Juli 2003)

Gab doch ma in der Bike paar Strecken darüber  Weiss leider net mehr in welcher....


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2003)

Leute Leute Leute!!!

Ich glaub, manche haben wohl den Schuss nicht gehört.

Da haben wir es geschafft, dass die Quasi-Vollsperrung für Biker nicht realisiert wurde...und nu wollt ihr den Drachenfels runterknüppeln  

Haltet euch doch einfach an die Fairness-Regeln:

Fahrt Wege, die ihr vorher HOCHGEFAHREN seid, langsam runter.

Und wenn ich schon lese: Von der Aussichtsplattform Drachenfels...am Samstag!!! Bei bestem Wetter....ja sagt mal...denkt doch mal nach!!!!!!!!!!!

Da sind nur Wanderer! Es gibt doch nun wirklich genug interessante Wege in der Gegend.

Aber bleibt fair!!!Ich hab keine Lust wegen so'n paar Deppen in 2 Wochen wieder vor nem Verbotsschild zu stehen.

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ich hab keine Lust wegen so'n paar Deppen in 2 Wochen wieder vor nem Verbotsschild zu stehen.*


Genau! Wozu macht man sich eigentlich die Mühe, für allseits brauchbare Verhältnisse für die Nutzer des Naturparkes zu sorgen, wenn einige Leute meinen, sich nicht an durchaus nützliche Konventionen (vgl. auch Regeln der DIMB) halten zu müssen. 

Es kann natürlich sein, daß diese Leute Bikes der Marke Villiger/Arrowos fahren, zu denen es in der Werbung (bike 1/98 S.36) heißt 





> NO LIMITS! Der Weg ist das Ziel. Und damit es nicht zu besinnlich wird, legt uns die Natur Steine in den Weg. Power ist es, wenn es trotzdem weitergeht.......Unser vielseitiges Mountainbike Programm bietet ausgereifte, technisch innovative Konzepte für alle, die unterwegs sind, auch abseits von Strassen und Konventionen


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Juli 2003)

1. Das hier ist nicht "mein" Forum
2. Liegt es mir seit geraumer Zeit fern, missionieren zu wollen 
3. bike ich selten im Siebengebirge

aber

4. frage ich mich langsam, wofür man (genauer gesagt Tilman und ich) sich die arbeit macht (habe bis nachts um 1 an dem (erfolgreichen) Schriftsatz an den VVs geschreibselt und zig Telefonate mit dem vorsitzenden geführt) , sich (erfolgreich) für die beseitigung der 3-meter-schilder einzusetzen
mehr dazu hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t56311.html

um dann 

5. zu lesen, dass leichtfertig für ein paar minuten dh-vergnügen alles wieder aufs spiel gesetzt wird. 

6. wenn ich mich im august mit dem vorsitzenden des vvs treffe, um weitere maßnahmen der kooperation zwischen bikern und vvs zu besprechen (natürlich unter einbeziehung von locals), soll ich ihm dann gleich pauschal ne entschuldigung von euch anbieten, dass ihr samstags/sonntags die leut auf den drachenfels-abfahrten gejagt habt ? auch wenn ihr das nicht so empfinden mögt, fußgänger erleben es aber genau so !

7. selbst der vvs arbeitet mit zig zeitungsartikeln an einer verbesserung des verhältnisses im wald und für eine verbesserung des images der biker. also überlegt doch um himmels willen, was ihr da macht !!! meidet doch am woe die ohnehin schon stark frequentierten wege ! lasst nicht alles umsonst gewesen sein...


----------



## zorro3242 (30. Juli 2003)

Den Beiträgen von Tilman und Präsi kann ich nur zustimmen. Es gibt genügend tolle Wege im 7gebirge, da muss es nicht sein, dass an Wochenenden neue Scharmützel zwischen Bikern und Wanderen ausgetragen werden. Insgesamt ist die Stimmung ja noch gut.
Im VVS gibt es nach wie vor auch noch einige Hardliner, die das Mountainbiken am liebsten ganz aus dem 7gebirge verdrängen würden. Deshalb haltet Euch an die Spielregeln und nehmt Rücksicht auf die sonstigen Nutzer der Landschaft.
Gruß
Juergen.S


----------



## Heinz Herbert (3. August 2003)

Mahlzeit !
"Da haben wir es geschafft, dass die Quasi-Vollsperrung für Biker nicht realisiert wurde...und nu wollt ihr den Drachenfels runterknüppeln...etc....."
Meint ihr eigentlich manche Fussgänger regen sich nicht über die Biker auf, wenn sie den Berg hoch trampeln?!?
Und glaubt ihr ernsthaft einige regen sich nicht auf, wenn man den gleichen Weg, den man vorher hoch gestrampelt ist, wieder runter fährt???!!!???
Es ist relativ egal, wo man abfährt. Viele sagen gar nichts, und andere lassen dafür überall nen dummen Kommentar fallen.
Von kaputt machen kan keine Rede sein. Es ist *******egal wo. Viele Fussgänger sind freundlich den Bikern gegenüber und umgekehrt!
Irgendjemand schreit immer.


----------



## Heinz Herbert (3. August 2003)

Wo ich runter fahren will, FAHR ICH RUNTER !!!!!!!!
K.M.A.


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2003)

Na, ganz großes Kino!!!

Es ist ja wohl ein Unterschied, ob ich bergauf jmd mit 10 km/h überhole, oder ob ich bergab an ihm vorbeipresche.

Und ich denke auch, dass derjenige, der auch schon hoch gefahren ist, einfach viel sensibilisierter bergab fährt.

Und jetzt sag nicht, dass ihr die Federwege usw. eurer Bikes nicht ausnutzen wollt und deswegen extra langsam und rücksichtsvoll fahrt !

Das einfachste wäre, man würde einfach die Fahrradmitnahme in der Drachenfelsbahn unmöglich machen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinz Herbert (3. August 2003)

Ich bewege meine Freerider auch den Eselsweg hoch etc. Und zwar oben drauf und nicht schiebend. Wenn ich Bock drauf habe fahr ich mal das Nachtigallental hoch und wenn´s mir beliebt auch wieder runter.
Mit der Bahn fahren hab ich nicht nötig.
Und wenn du dir mal die Stützräder abmontieren würdest, würdest du vielleicht auch mal in den Genuss einer sich hart erklommenen Abfahrt kommen. Man kann sein Rad natürlich auch den Berg runter tragen. Kannste´machen Meister !
Man kann auch ohne grosse Federwege schnell den Berg runter sausen.
Man kann es auch lassen, weil nicht jeder der auf einem MB sitzt unbedingt automatisch wie ein Wilder den Berg runter donnern will.
Und es macht immernoch keinen grossen Unterschied, ob Wanderer die sich gestört fühlen einen bei "10 Km/h" (´n bisschen lahm oder ?)berghoch, oder bei 50-60 Sachen den Berg runter motzen. Manche Biker sollen durchaus in der Lage sein zivilisiert damit umzugehen,und sich auch auf Wegen, die vielleicht nicht mehr die Ausmasse eines normalen Wanderweges haben so fortzubewegen, dass man Spass am Fahren und die Achtung vor den Fussgängern kombinieren kann. Ich mache das zumindest so. 
Also, schieb dein Bike weiter durch die Lande, oder stell dich an die Talstation von der Bahn und missioniere.
Alternativ: Heul doch.


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heinz Herbert _
> *Manche Biker sollen durchaus in der Lage sein zivilisiert damit umzugehen,und sich auch auf Wegen, die vielleicht nicht mehr die Ausmasse eines normalen Wanderweges haben so fortzubewegen, dass man Spass am Fahren und die Achtung vor den Fussgängern kombinieren kann. Ich mache das zumindest so. *



Na ist doch wunderbar. Und wenn du es jetzt noch schaffst, dir den ganzen Thread durchzulesen und dich selbst an deine Worte auch noch im Umgang mit anderen Forumsbenutzern hältst, dann ist alles noch viel wunderbarer.

Gruß Koko


----------



## Deleted 6320 (3. August 2003)

da haben wir Bonner, Bad Honnefer u. Co schon so manchen Streß ausstehen müssen und sind bemüht durch Meidung der Stoßzeiten oder langsameres Umfahren von Wandergruppen
nicht noch Öl ins Feuer zu giessen und dann so´n Gelaber.
In einem Revier das man in einem Tag nicht annähernd durchfahren kann muß es doch möglich sein die Streßpunkte zu umfahren.

heute 12.00 Uhr Parkplatz Ölberg:
da packen ein paar Idioten mit K-Kennzeichen ihre Freerider in voller Kampfmontur vom Pickup, leerten dabei schon ein Bier !!!???
gröhlten den "normalos" was vor

was sind das für Pisser? welche Clowns brauchen eine Bahn um 250 Hm zu überwinden?
bleibt doch bei Euch zuhaus und macht hier nicht Ärger den wir ausstehen müssen


----------



## XCRacer (3. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heinz Herbert _
> *Ich bewege meine Freerider auch den Eselsweg hoch etc. Und zwar oben drauf und nicht schiebend. Wenn ich Bock drauf habe fahr ich mal das Nachtigallental hoch und wenn´s mir beliebt auch wieder runter.
> ...bla, bla, bla...
> Also, schieb dein Bike weiter durch die Lande, oder stell dich an die Talstation von der Bahn und missioniere.
> Alternativ: Heul doch.*



Solche Typen wie dich sind das letzte was unser Sport braucht.


----------



## Heinz Herbert (3. August 2003)

> Solche Typen wie dich sind das letzte was unser Sport braucht



Gut deutsch.


----------



## XCRacer (3. August 2003)

Aber kapiert was ich meine, hast du doch schon!?

Sonst frag' nach!

Bist ja Student ... willst ja noch was lernen! 

Gelle?!?


----------



## Hein (3. August 2003)

Wie soll man den Leuten des VVS vermitteln, dass wir biker ein durchaus umgängliches Völkchen sind, wenn wir uns hier untereinander zerfleischen 

Worum geht es?

Es geht darum den locals das Siebengebierge als Heimatrevier zu bewahren.
Es gilt nicht einen bikepark zu eröffnen, sondern das Miteinander der verschiedenen Naturnutzer erträglich zu halten.
Dass es in allen Nutzergruppen Idioten gibt, die aus dem Rahmen fallen ist nun mal der Spiegel der Gesellschaft.



> da packen ein paar Idioten mit K-Kennzeichen ihre Freerider in voller Kampfmontur vom Pickup, leerten dabei schon ein Bier !!!???


@ micha und alle locals
sprecht solche Leute an und macht sie auf die Problematik aufmerksam! 
Das eigene bike-Revier wird nicht nur durch andere Naturnutzer, im Bestreben ihre Besitzstände zu wahren gefährdet, sondern leider auch durch solche Schwachmatiker.

Leben und leben lassen...
...nicht nur auf dem Trail auch hier im thread.


----------



## Heinz Herbert (4. August 2003)

1. Ich denke, dass hat hier noch keiner so verstanden wie ich es meine : Ich habe grossen Respekt vor den Bemühungen derer, die sich mit der wohl etwas antiquierten VVS Spitze zusammensetzen, um das Biken im Siebengebirge am Leben zu erhalten. Ja Kokopelli auch vor dir. ;-) 

2. Leute die gröhlend und halb angetrunken auf´m Parkplatz andere "Normalos", wie ihr selber sagt, also anscheinend CC Fahrer anpöbeln, haben in der Tat nichts hier verloren und sind "eurem" Sport sicher ein Dorn im Auge. Verständlich und richtig. Mir auch.

3. Ich möchte mich ausdrücklich von denen distanzieren. 
Aber auch von denen, die den Sport offenbar erfunden haben wollen und sich das am liebsten gross auf die Stirn schreiben würden (ne´XC ??Sorry.)

4. Allerdings scheint es so, als seie hier JEDER der auch gerne runter fährt und etwas mehr Federweg am Rad hat automatisch ein Passanten fressender, biergeiler, rücksichtsloser Rowdy, dem es relativ weit am *rsch vorbei geht, ob das Biken hier verboten wird oder nicht. Stimmt nicht. So kommt es aber von euch halt rüber. 

5. Natürlich sind zu Stosszeiten bestimmte Regionen zu meiden. Aber es wird keiner schaffen, dass alle Fahrer nur noch abends raus kommen und ihre Runde drehen. Wer Am Wochenende die brenzlichsten Stellen anfährt ist selber Schuld. Das macht auch keinen Spass.

6. Ich habe in den 15 Jahren in denen ich durchs Siebengebirge fahre übrigens noch nie jemanden mit der ominösen Bahn den Drachenfels hochfahren sehen, sei es mit CC, FR oder DH Bike.
Was mich angeht, bin ich noch nie und werde ich auch nie damit fahren. Wie gesagt ich gehöre nicht zu diesen "Pissern", wie Micha17 sie nennt.

7. Ich finde Hein hat Recht mit dem was er sagt. Aber so sehr ich vor dem Engagement das Biken hier in der Gegend zu erhalten den Hut ziehe, so deutlich muss ich auch sagen, dann darf man auch keine Leute mit dem gleichen Hobby und anderen Vorlieben wie z.B. kniffligen Abfahrten oder fetteren Bikes pauschal als die Buhmänner der Nation hinstellen, sondern muss auch Solche respektieren und tolerieren. Das gleiche was ihr verlangt denke ich. Und auch das gleiche was wir vom "Fussvolk" erwarten. Oder?

MfG


----------



## Kokopelli (4. August 2003)

Dem ist absolut zuzustimmen.

Deshalb verstehe ichauch nicht, weshalb du dich anfangs so provokant verhalten hast, wenn du doch im Grunde die gleiche Meinung vertrittst.

Das war doch nicht, weil du als Freireiter einfach mal wieder ein bischen gegen die 'normalos' stimmung machen wolltest.

Jetzt versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, mir ist es ziemlich wurscht, welche Art von MTB jemand ausübt, dafür hat sich 'unserer' Sport einfach zu sehr auseinanderdivigiert.

Es ist nunmal leider aber auch auffallend, dass das negativ auffallende Verhalten meist nur aus einer Ecke dieser verschiedenen Lager kommt.

Und da wäre es natürlich klasse, Heinz Herbert, wenn du deine vernünftige Position innerhalb 'deiner' Gruppe weitertragen würdest, anstatt hier die Anonymität des Internets auszunutzen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Tilman (4. August 2003)

Wer diesen Thread genau durchliest, mag darauf kommen, daß es nicht der VVS ist, der letztendlich in Sachen 3m-Regel und Besucherlenkung antiquarische Normen pflegt. 

Da gibt es noch andere Leute, die ich hier nicht nenne, die aber andererseits durchaus Möglichkeiten haben, das derzeit positiv verlaufende Verfahren zu verbürokratisieren. Ich gehe nur so weit, daß es aus meiner Sicht nicht der VVS war, der in Schriftwechseln mit mir die 3m mit durchaus seltsamen Argumenten verteidigte. 

Wer also Bürokratie zu Lasten der Biker will, soll nur munter weiter verbale DH-Fetzereien verbreiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinz Herbert (4. August 2003)

Sorry wenn ich sehr provokant war. War aber Absicht. 
Warum?
Nun ich wollte nicht mit irgendwelchen Freaks in einen Pott geknallt werden. Ich unterscheide eigentlich auch nicht in "Normalos" oder "Freireiter" etc. 
Für mich gibt´s die die fahren können und die die es nicht können. 
Auf welcher Art Rad das abgeht ist mir Wurst. Ich denke die Leute die sich über Biker im Wald aufregen tun das auch nicht. Ich glaube die meckern nicht, weil sie einen dicken Freerider auf sich zukommen sehen und denken"Oha, die sind besonders gefährlich!", oder ein CC-Raketchen. Es stört einfach nur DAS da einer kommt. Unterscheiden können die meisten in dem Moment garantiert nicht. Das dieses Klischee der bösen Freerider, bzw. Biker im allgemeinen durch einige Deppen, egal woher, am leben hält ist wie gesagt bedauerlich. Aber ich krieg die Krätze, wenn dann sofort ein paar Schlaue auf die Idee kommen und bei der Gelegenheit ALLE die mal nach ner geilen Abfahrt oder so fragen in einen Pott hauen und sich darüber pikieren wenn jemand offen sagt, dass er nach dem Berg auch möglichst ne´schöne Abfahrt haben will. Voraus gesetzt er ist zuerst selber hochgefahren natürlich. Sonst ist eh alles kalter Kaffee.
Geklärt denke ich.


----------



## X-Präsi (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heinz Herbert _
> *Und es macht immernoch keinen grossen Unterschied, ob Wanderer die sich gestört fühlen einen bei "10 Km/h" (´n bisschen lahm oder ?)berghoch, oder bei 50-60 Sachen den Berg runter motzen. Manche Biker sollen durchaus in der Lage sein zivilisiert damit umzugehen,und sich auch auf Wegen, die vielleicht nicht mehr die Ausmasse eines normalen Wanderweges haben so fortzubewegen, dass man Spass am Fahren und die Achtung vor den Fussgängern kombinieren kann. Ich mache das zumindest so.
> Also, schieb dein Bike weiter durch die Lande, oder stell dich an die Talstation von der Bahn und missioniere.
> Alternativ: Heul doch.
> *



Hallo Heinz-Herbert !

Schön, dass Du auf Hein' s Posting schon so relativierend geantwortet hast.

Allerdings kann ich mir ein paar kleine Anmerkungen zu demhier zitierten Posting nicht verkneifen:

Wann bist du zuletzt irgendwo mit family oder so wo langspaziert und es kamen Biker an Dir vorbei ? Dann wüsstest Du auf jeden Fall, wo der Unterschied zwischen 10 und 50 km/h ist.
Selbst ich als eingefleischter Biker und Singletrail- und Downhillliebhaber habe ich mich schon tierisch erschrocken, wenn Kameraden mit Highspeed vorbei gedonnert kamen und ich hätte die am liebsten vom Rad geholt, zumal mein kleiner Neffe neben mir lief, der beim Zusammenprall keine Chance gehabt hätte...
Man sollte doch immer mal versuchen, alles aus der Sicht des Gegenübers zu betrachten...

Es geht hier auch nicht um gute Biker / schlechte Biker, sondern darum, dass man nicht gnadenlos auf sein Wegenutzungsrecht pocht, sondern auf einander ein Mindestmaß an Rücksicht nimmt, damit *A L L E* noch lange biken können...


----------



## Tilman (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Präsi _
> *Es geht hier auch nicht um gute Biker / schlechte Biker, sondern darum, dass man nicht gnadenlos auf sein Wegenutzungsrecht pocht, sondern auf einander ein Mindestmaß an Rücksicht nimmt, damit A L L E noch lange biken können... *



Auf einer Tagung des VVS vor wenigen Wochen (Haftungsrecht und Totholz) hatte ich am Rande der Veranstaltung auch im Gespräch mit dem Vorsitzenden nicht den Eindruck, daß man beim VVS interessiert daran ist, sich - zumal oftmals ehrenamtlich -  unnötig große Arbeit mit Regularien zu machen, wenn die Vernunft, also gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, zum gleichen, wenn nicht besseren Erfolg führt. 

Dafür ist es notwendig, zu erkennen, daß das 7gebirge ein beengtes Nahherholungsgebiet für den Bonner  Raum ist, das nicht nur so heißt, sondern tatsächlich (vgl. Distanz Frankfurt - Taunus) sehr siedlungsnah liegt. 

Es liegt also im wesentlichen an den Nutzern des 7gebirge, was geschieht. Naturparkwächter haben sogar von ausgesprochen positiven Begegnungen berichtet.


----------



## neo-gabber (27. August 2007)

nö!nehmen leider keine bikes mit!


----------

